# Best 1-3kg spinning stick



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Hi All - whats everyones thoughts on a good 1-3kg stick in the $80-$140 price range. Prefer 1 piece but might go with 2 piece if the right rods sings to me...

cheers

Mick


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

You'll grab a Berkley Dropshot in that price range. Have a look at the 6'6" one piece. Cracker of a rod.

I have the 2-4kg, coupled with a Shimano Aernos 2000. 6lb braid with 8lb fleuro leader. Nicely balanced outfit in my opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

arpie said:


> Also Daiwa 7ft one piece Procaster would be in the same price bracket (if not better!) A buddy just got one with a Daiwa Regal 2000 (+spare spool) for $100 alll up!
> 
> Check this out
> 
> ...


Check out the Shimano Rack Raiders, I just bought a 7'2 one great little rod for 99 bucks.

Dan


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Shimano Catana 6'6
I have 2.
Very nice
You should get them on special for $60

Wigg


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

value for money has to be the mokijo from Anaconda.

6ft 8inch graphite cork grip, great tip & feel. $30 on special

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

I've got a shakespeare catera 5ft 1-3 kg rod which cost around $60 ofwhich I'm a big fan and a Outer mark 102562sp which is 5'6" and 1-2kg for about the same. Though both are fairly new they've had a bit of work though bothare also 2pc I'm afraid. The outer mark is quite a bit lighter but both are great rods for the $. 
Cheers
Col.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

6' Daiwa Heartland is a very sweet rod


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Any of the pfluguer trion range should retail at around $99.
Great rods i have two :twisted:

Cheers Dave


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

i have a daiwa 6'6 heartland and absolutely love it, great rod.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Berkley Drop shot fro BCF - on special - good rod -pulled in several flatties and big bream no problem!!!!


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Strudwick Sic Stick pro - still lamenting its loss


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Looked at a sicstick pro yesterday. Almost bought it. Very nice little rod. A bit exy at this particular store though. On the way home I thought I'd better drop in to my local store at thornleigh to see what they had.

Had an even prettier Strudwick (can't remember model(remembered it was a softbodz)), but dearer. Also had a Heartland Z. It looked like it would snap the first time I caught it in a branch, so put it back. Ended up getting a Wilson Live Fibre 1-2kg, 5.5 feet long. Tad over the $100 mark.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The Wilson's are a good rod!!


----------



## Redfin60 (Nov 30, 2006)

G'Day Hard_Yakkin,

I have to agree with Dan A. I have got a Shimano Raider Finesse Bream 7'2 one piece and a 7'6" two piece. They are rated at 2-4kg's, but both have increadible power. Very nice to use, and can cast very light weight plastics a long way, especially the 7'6". If you shop around you can pick them up for about $100 sometimes a little better. These rod's are outstanding value for money. Had mine for about two years now, and they are as perfect as they day I bought them. Apart from the grubby cork grips!


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

Thanks guys - Hey Redfin - I have a 6-10kg Raider Barra baitcast and it is a sensational rod, have to agree with the comments on the raiders overall.

I kind of have my heart set on a sicstick but might go with the standard sicstick as opposed to the "pro". The standard one is about $100 - has anyone got one and doesn't rate it???

cheers

Mick


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Redfin

where can you get them at thta price - anywhere on mail order??

Regards
Wopfish


----------



## Roo (Apr 2, 2007)

Hard_Yakkin said:


> Thanks guys - Hey Redfin - I have a 6-10kg Raider Barra baitcast and it is a sensational rod, have to agree with the comments on the raiders overall.
> 
> I kind of have my heart set on a sicstick but might go with the standard sicstick as opposed to the "pro". The standard one is about $100 - has anyone got one and doesn't rate it???
> 
> ...


You can get sicstiks cheaper than $100. last i looked (about 2 months back)$75 for sicstiks and $125 for Pro model @ nerang disposals. I got 2 pro's from A mart last december for 50%off(runout special i think).........ticket was 199 but scanned for 149 so i only paid 75 each. I love my sic stiks but my missus prefers Her Dropshot 1-3kg and Rack Raider 3-5kg. the difference is the action in the blanks. the sic stiks have a very fast action whereas the berkley drop shot and the rack raider is much softer action. For gently plopping plastics into tight cover the soft action is very handy for easy, accurate casting at close quarters. the stiffer/faster action of the sic stiks is a better when casting plugs or plastics with a little more weight to them......work well in the bay as i usually use 1/6th to 1/4oz heads in there but the softer rods will throw a 1/30th oz placcie eaiser.

cheers, roo.


----------



## Redfin60 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi Wopfish,

A local store in the northern suburbs in Victoria called 'Game Hunter'. The shelf price is usually about $120 but they are generally negotiable, if you ask nicely. Got the Raider Snapper Spin, and the Finesse Bream from them for $100 each.

http://www.gamehunter.com.au/

Got One at times have decent sales, picked up a TCurve spin from them for $120, and got a Raider for $100.

http://www.gotone.com.au/index.htm

They don't have on-line shopping as yet though!

Last year at the Melbourne boat show got a Bass Raider Bait Caster for $60. It was a factory second. It had a small chip in the cork grip. Can't ask for any better than that!


----------

